
Men twice as likely to have flexible work hours requests knocked back: study - arprocter
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-03/men-more-likely-to-have-flexible-work-requests-knocked-back/7137208
======
jacalata
Sounds pretty believable. I do wonder if that one where "My boss told me I
wouldn't be able to get promoted working part-time" is counted as a rejection
though.

